# Advice on traveling



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> I have only been turned out for a year now and it looks like I will have to travel.
> 
> However, I am real nervous to travel because there are somethings I was never exposed to during my apprenticeship(transformers, panels, fire alarm) and I feel like this would be a real disadvantage on the road.
> 
> ...


Same fear as starting a new job.

Treat yourself to a humble pie and go for it:thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Go for it. You have to learn somehow. Just be honest with your foreman if he puts you on a task your not familiar with. I've been in this trade for 23 years and still learn new stuff. Stick with this site and it will help your knowledge. Good Luck.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Get a member in good standing letter from your ba. Bring social security card. Bring a blank check for direct deposit account. Lay low collect the doe. Do your job and travellers usually get treated well. Wouldnt hurt to sign an outside locals book. Ton of work and inside guys usually man the substation work. Perdium 100 miles from home in alot of outside locals as well. Not to mention better wage. Give it a try..


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

cl219um said:


> Get a member in good standing letter from your ba. Bring social security card. Bring a blank check for direct deposit account. Lay low collect the doe. Do your job and travellers usually get treated well. Wouldnt hurt to sign an outside locals book. Ton of work and inside guys usually man the substation work. Perdium 100 miles from home in alot of outside locals as well. Not to mention better wage. Give it a try..


Sign a outside locals book..as in lineman?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not exposed to transformers and panels? What have you done?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

wirediron28 said:


> Sign a outside locals book..as in lineman?


no. not as a linemen. they r always looking for inside guys for substation work. lineman dont like all the control work involved in the substations. probably have to sign book 4 with no experience in substations though. it sounds like a long shot, but i went out three weeks after signing, and now can sign book three out of class if i wanted work outside of my local.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dont be skeered! Sometimes you just gotta stick your chest out and 'wire it up'!.....and if it blows up, just make sure not to do that again. :laughing:

Seriously, dont let that kinda stuff slow you down. You'll be alright. My brother-in-law just took a job on the road around thanksgiving, and he is LOVING it. Makes great money, sees all kinds of places, and all the work is fast paced. The only problem he has is his girlfriend is always on him about coming home and whatnot. If you have a family or a woman, this will get in the way immediately. If not, go make some money bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I wouldn't be ashamed of how you were taught. It's not your fault. You will learn much more out on the road. Keep your head high and be eager to learn.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everybody.

As far as my apprenticeship training Sparky970 I was mostly assigned to crews that installed conduit or pulled wire 75 to 80 percent of the time. 

Contractors in my area typically do not want to or care to train apprentices. I never had one foreman ask me what I have and haven't been taught. We had one guy in our graduating class that did nothing but residential his whole apprenticeship.

On a side note I do have a wife, a 4 year old daughter and a son that is due in April. This is also adding to the whole stress of traveling. I need to work but I might very well miss my son being born, which sucks. 

Again thanks everyone for their advice.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

kg7879 said:


> Thanks for the advice everybody.
> 
> As far as my apprenticeship training Sparky970 I was mostly assigned to crews that installed conduit or pulled wire 75 to 80 percent of the time.
> 
> ...


When we still had our local, apprentices rotated every 6 months. Now that we are local 48, that doesn't happen, unfortunately. I hate to see apprentices get stuck on Intel jobs because they don't get the varied experience and end up being there for too long. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> When we still had our local, apprentices rotated every 6 months. Now that we are local 48, that doesn't happen, unfortunately. I hate to see apprentices get stuck on Intel jobs because they don't get the varied experience and end up being there for too long. Hope things work out for you.


yup have never seen guys rotated ever. mostly thanks to intel really.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

They say time is money.BS you can make money back..I dont know ish about being an electrician yet but Im a father of 2 & I wouldnt trade being present @ my sons birth for anything.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

wirediron28 said:


> They say time is money.BS you can make money back..I dont know ish about being an electrician yet but Im a father of 2 & I wouldnt trade being present @ my sons birth for anything.


:thumbsup: I missed my oldest son's birth when I was stationed in Iraq. Luckily, I was out of the army when my youngest son was born, and I was able to be there while it happened. 

A child's birth is something I would've regretted my whole life if i never saw first hand. Ive got three kids myself, and i dont do any jobs that take me away from them. Time is just too precious, and like you said, you can never get it back.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

KG7879- here's my two cents...pay up 3 months of dues and 5 death benefits before you leave, when you catch a call keep your eyes open and your mouth shut. Find an older traveller on your crew and help him out like he was your grandpa, because he has been around and deserves your respect. This man has probably traveled the country and seen ten different ways to perform any given task. If your lucky, this man will have Brotherhood in his heart. He will quickly recognize your short comings and will impart his decades of knowledge to you, because he has a grandson and wishes that kid was as polite and respectful as you are. Learn the trade and the Brotherhood from this man, as we are losing it rapidly. You are the future of this trade, don't think "me" think "we". Hold these secrets close and become a great Wireman waiting for the right cub to pass it on to. That is how our skills and knowledge survive and complete the circle.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Get certifications like twic, OSHA, nfpa, motor controls, maybe even welding then maybe you can get specialist calls or work at an oil refinery or other industrial project. Where the local hands are unwilling or unable to fill. Industrial work means overtime. Overtime when traveling isn't so bad because you're still gonna be just as far from family working 8hrs/day as 12 or 14 hours a day.


----------

